# Announcing symphobia 2 !



## ProjectSAM (Aug 4, 2010)

*PROJECTSAM BRINGS YOU SYMPHOBIA 2, THE SEQUEL TO THE ACCLAIMED ORIGINAL SYMPHOBIA*

SYMPHOBIA 2 is more of what you've been missing in your orchestral palette. New and exciting ORCHESTRAL ARTICULATIONS, massive amounts of fresh and inspiring SYMPHONIC EFFECTS, exclusive LEGATO ENSEMBLES with real legato transitions, DYSTOPIA III and a brand-new interface.

The adventure continues... with SYMPHOBIA 2.

*KEY FEATURES*
Real tutti recordings of symphonic ensembles
Extensive, multi-articulation patches
New and inspiring symphonic effects
Industry-first legato ensembles
33 GB 44.1/24 library pool (uncompressed)
2 Mic sets switchable from interface
Brand-new custom interface
NI Kontakt Player 4 included with native 64-bit support
Kontakt background loading
Kontakt compressed sample storage (20 GB)

SYMPHOBIA 2 is now available for pre-ordering at an introductory price of 899,99 EUROS (1.070,99 including VAT) or 1,149.99 US DOLLARS. The product will ship in September 2010.

For the teaser video, music demos and full info visit www.projectsam.com





On behalf of the SAM team,

Maarten


----------



## PasiP (Aug 4, 2010)

Time to start gathering money. :D


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow! That's a Teaser! Are you going to produce your own blockbuster movies next? :D


----------



## noiseboyuk (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome news!

Will 2 include all of 1.2 as well, or be all new material?


----------



## ProjectSAM (Aug 4, 2010)

SYMPHOBIA 2 is all-new material! It's a unique product, not a replacement for the original SYMPHOBIA.

Maarten


----------



## Justus (Aug 4, 2010)

Very cool! Will there be a Symphobia 1+2 bundle sale?

EDIT: Never mind! Found it on the website!


----------



## Pietro (Aug 4, 2010)

Damn you all .

You did it again!

- Piotr


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome Maarten & Vincent! Congratulations!


----------



## Blackster (Aug 4, 2010)

Since Symphobia1 is a permanent part of my template, I'm very sure to get this as well!! That's great news, Maarten !! o-[][]-o


----------



## janila (Aug 4, 2010)

Is there going to be some kind of limited time loyalty pricing for Symphobia 1 owners? Just hoping as new customers get the bundle 200 Euros cheaper than the customers who have already bought Symphobia 1... :wink:


----------



## ProjectSAM (Aug 4, 2010)

janila @ Wed Aug 04 said:


> Is there going to be some kind of limited time loyalty pricing for Symphobia 1 owners? Just hoping as new customers get the bundle 200 Euros cheaper than the customers who have already bought Symphobia 1... :wink:



Loyalty pricing is tricky because people have bought Symphobia 1 in various stores and places.

That's why owners of both Symphobia 1 and Symphobia 2 will have access to an exclusive patch that is unavailable to users who only have one of both libraries.
You can read more about it here:
http://www.projectsam.com/Products/Boxed-Products/1367
Click Loyalty Offer.

Maarten


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 4, 2010)

Just for the record, I hate you Maarten.....kidding. 

Downloading Symphobia 1.2 as I type this. Y'know what would have been cool...to give us existing Symphobia 1 users a small taste of what we could expect from 2 in a future update. Then again, I probably will shell out the dough at some point for Symphobia 2 anyways. The demo sounds utterly realistic. You guys nailed the legato. But then, Project SAM has always been òûæ   ßSQûæ   ßSRûæ   ßSSûæ   ßSTûæ   ßSUûæ   ßSVûæ   ßSWûæ   ßSXûæ   ßSYûæ   ßSZûæ   ßS[ûæ   ßS\ûæ   ßS]ûæ   ßS^ûæ   ßS_ûæ   ßS`ûæ   ßSaûæ   ßSbûæ   ßScû


----------



## twinsinmind (Aug 4, 2010)

http://www.projectsam.com/Products/Boxed-Products/1367

here you have more demos, i am stunned again......

Damn i thought the expensive time of hardware is done :D

voxos 999 euro
Symphobia 2 899


okay my wife will kill me :D


but Maarten, no one but i really mean no sample library comes 
close to Symphobia , and i mean for the Cinema sound most of us need.

R*E*S*P*E*C*T


----------



## Narval (Aug 4, 2010)

True. When hearing Symphobia one can only say this: Symphobia.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Aug 4, 2010)

Symphobia 2 may be a product on its own, I think 900 euros is *way too expensive* for what it can bring to those who already own the 1st version of Symphobia.

I'll wait for a 50% off deal before buying it as 450 euros would be my limit for such a product.


----------



## Pietro (Aug 4, 2010)

Mr Pringles @ Wed Aug 04 said:


> I think 900 euros is *way too expensive* for what it can bring to those who already own the 1st version of Symphobia



That's what everybody said when first Symphobia was out. "I have orchestral this and that, and this is just an ensemble library, so it shouldn't be that expensive".

Yet everyone, who got it can say, this was a worthy purchase .



> I'll wait for a 50% off deal before buying it as 450 euros would be my limit for such a product.



You may have to wait quite a bit... I never saw ProjecSam product drop in price that much. They also don't do deals other than pre-orders .

It's not EastWest .

-


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 4, 2010)

i agree with both of yous...

i wanna see some walkthrough videos to see both versions differences. the section legatos look interesting in V2. but from what i can see and understand seems like its more ensemble orchestra patches for which there is plenty on version1. (plus more sfx which is always nice)



and whats dystopia btw?


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 4, 2010)

Pietro @ Wed Aug 04 said:


> Mr Pringles @ Wed Aug 04 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not EastWest .
> ...



Nice! burn! :mrgreen: 

i think next month its EW sale of get everything 75% off and will last 5 days.... but better hurry and buy because after that its 80% off!!!! 
and next month will be buy one get 20 free!!! 


im starting to belive those EW libs wherent that expensive to begin with  
(jokin on the extreme/hard (and successful i have to say) marketing campaign thay have :mrgreen: 
every end of their sales, a day before im looking at that "add to cart" button .. really sweating it!! and relieved a few days later when the new sale is out


----------



## _taylor (Aug 4, 2010)

gsilbers @ Wed Aug 04 said:


> and whats dystopia btw?



It's their sound designed patches.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 4, 2010)

same here. 

and dont forget that S1 has brass and woodwinds ensemble as well.


----------



## lee (Aug 4, 2010)

Maarten: What are the biggest differences between Symphobia 1 & 2? What does nr 1 have that 2 doesnt, and vice versa?

I´m trying to decide which one to buy (first  ).

/Johnny


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 4, 2010)

I'll second that. For folks who don't have either and would consider getting just one, it's confusing to try and compare.

Suggestion for the SAM guys - could you put a page on your website that has a side by side comparison of the two packages? Having all the pricing listed for both plus the bundle, intro prices plus full prices, would be great too.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 4, 2010)

Mr Pringles @ 4th August 2010 said:


> You're right Pietro! But I think we were able to see that it was quite a unique and groundbreaking product. This one looks more like a Symphobia bis than a Symphobia 2. I was expecting something more different than Symhobia 1. More like a combination between evolve, Stylus and Symphobia. Something that would even go beyond the orchestra. I don't see why I would need Symphobia 2 as I already have the 1st one. As for legatos, trills, horn ensemble and so on, I have been able to manage quite well with Epic Horns, VSL/LASS legatos and trills. And I already have loads of stuff in Omnisphere/True Strike/Symphobia so I don't need those dystopia sounds at all. Maybe I misread something in the add but I was expecting quite more of a Symphobia 2 than this!



Well, it's not made for then, I guess.


----------



## Elektroakoustika (Aug 4, 2010)

I've always loved ProjectSam's work. They're always top-notch, but this worries me:



> At this moment, for each Legato Ensemble we chose and recorded one dynamic layer. The Flute & Clarinet legato, for example, was recorded at mezzopiano, while the Violins in Octaves legato was recorded at forte.



One dynamic layer? I bet that dynamic layer sounds amazing, but if I'm going to shove out that type of cash, I would at least want three dynamic layers.

I like the addition of some ensembles (more specifically the horn ensemble, smaller tutti sections, uillean pipes, and low whistle), but I really don't see how this will sell nearly as well as Symphobia did. Symphobia included so much ensemble wise. This seems to add a couple things here and there.

I have not doubt Symphobia 2 will sound brilliant. I just don't know why I'd want to shove more than a grand to get so little stuff that I'd actually use.


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 4, 2010)

I for one have used Symphobia endlessly and will pick this up as soon as possible. SAM products are ALWAYS good - even my Horns library is still in use and that was purchased 6 or 7 years ago now.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Aug 5, 2010)

Mike Connelly @ Wed Aug 04 said:


> I'll second that. For folks who don't have either and would consider getting just one, it's confusing to try and compare.
> 
> Suggestion for the SAM guys - could you put a page on your website that has a side by side comparison of the two packages? Having all the pricing listed for both plus the bundle, intro prices plus full prices, would be great too.



That is a great idea.

We will work on a comparison page today.

Best,
Maarten


----------



## jlb (Aug 5, 2010)

I can't understand why anyone without either would buy Symphobia 1 now? Symphobia 2 has twice the sample pool? The demos alone sell it to me

jlb


----------



## ProjectSAM (Aug 5, 2010)

For users who purchased the original SYMPHOBIA directly from us and after July 14th 2010, we are offering the SYMPHOBIA 2 pre-order for the difference in price between your SYMPHOBIA and the SYMPHOBIA PACK.

Please note that we can only make this grace period offer if the original SYMPHOBIA was purchased directly from us, in the ProjectSAM store.

Contact us directly for more info.

Best,
Maarten


----------



## Jan16 (Aug 14, 2010)

Could you please consider extending the introductory offer with one month?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 14, 2010)

To those of you wondering, "What's the point?", I say read the Highlights and Instrument Banks sections, and listen to the legato solo instruments demo, about half-way down:

http://www.projectsam.com/Products/Boxed-Products/1367


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 14, 2010)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sat Aug 14 said:


> To those of you wondering, "What's the point?", I say read the Highlights and Instrument Banks sections, and listen to the legato solo instruments demo, about half-way down:
> 
> http://www.projectsam.com/Products/Boxed-Products/1367




Thanks for pointing this out Ned. Love the Flute but would love to hear the solo horn all by its wee self - to really hear it.


Hopefully ProjectSam will produce some simple vids just going through simple exposed lines so that we can see and hear (short of trying out in our studios.) Love all the demos but rarely reach for the CC faster than after hearing convincing 'naked' demos (on vid to see what controllers / programming it takes to 'get the sound').


----------



## ProjectSAM (Aug 17, 2010)

Dear VI readers,

Thank you for the huge response to SYMPHOBIA 2! We will be ending the pre-order discount of 100 euros / 150 US dollars as of Wednesday, August 18th 2010 at midnight CET. You can pre-order SYMPHOBIA 2 directly from ProjectSAM or from your favorite reseller from Thursday August 19th for 999,99 euros or 1,299.99 US dollars. 

SYMPHOBIA 2 will ship in September.

On behalf of ProjectSAM,

Maarten


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 17, 2010)

Great news! I hear shipping in early September is so much more fun than later in the month... must be the wind patterns, ocean currents, etc.


----------



## Nick Harvey (Aug 17, 2010)

I've heard that shipping is at its most joyous when the delivery itself actually takes place on the first of September.

There's nothing like being in transit over the last few days of August. Ah, bliss. Happy days...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 17, 2010)

It's also been proven* that there are far fewer bugs reported on libraries that are in users' hands by the 1st week of any given month.




* Bouhalassa Institute of Sexy Time Statistics


----------



## Nick Harvey (Aug 17, 2010)

Delivering at this time also makes the library developer's hair really smooth and glossy, and helps to halt the onset of male pattern baldness.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 17, 2010)

Nick Harvey @ 17/8/2010 said:


> ... helps to halt the onset of male pattern baldness.



Not that there's really anything wrong with that, mind you. :evil: :lol:


----------



## Nick Harvey (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry for the typo. I meant to say that it helps to kick-start the onset of male pattern baldness. 

I was delivered early, hence my thinning locks.

Edit: Sentence deleted for crimes against comedy.


----------



## shakuman (Aug 17, 2010)

Maarten I hope you extend the offer until 28th of this month o/~ 

All the best.

Shakuman


----------



## lee (Aug 17, 2010)

I assume if I order the bundle of Symphobia 1 & 2, I dont recieve S1 earlier than S2? Both will ship in september?

/Johnny


----------



## eschroder (Aug 18, 2010)

Dang it!!!! Why couldn't you have done midnight pst as well as cet =[ oh well, no symphobia bundle for me.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 19, 2010)

I noticed that too - seems weird to do a midnight europe time deadline for a worldwide promotion since that's in the middle of the day in the US (especially since the average person may have no idea what CET means). Since it's just a difference of a few hours, I don't see why companies don't have deadlines that are midnight at the last time zone of the world to avoid confusion and people missing it because of a time zone issue.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 24, 2010)

If only it had sfz or some sort of "biting attack" sustains. Cant tell you how often I wished this was in the original, and I'm sad that I cant seem to find it in Symphobia 2 either! :(


----------



## Pietro (Aug 24, 2010)

Mike Connelly @ Thu Aug 19 said:


> I noticed that too - seems weird to do a midnight europe time deadline for a worldwide promotion since that's in the middle of the day in the US (especially since the average person may have no idea what CET means). Since it's just a difference of a few hours, I don't see why companies don't have deadlines that are midnight at the last time zone of the world to avoid confusion and people missing it because of a time zone issue.



Whether it's CET or PZT or EZT or whatever, at one or the other side of the world, someone still has to figure out at what time the deal ends. An avarage person in Europe, probably doesn't have a clue what PZT (PST) is, while it knows perfectly, what CET or GMT is. It's a point of view thing, and a thing to adjust to.

- Piotr


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 24, 2010)

Pietro @ Tue Aug 24 said:


> Whether it's CET or PZT or EZT or whatever, at one or the other side of the world, someone still has to figure out at what time the deal ends. An avarage person in Europe, probably doesn't have a clue what PZT (PST) is, while it knows perfectly, what CET or GMT is. It's a point of view thing, and a thing to adjust to.



Exactly. I'm just saying that if it's at the latest time zone, nobody is going to miss it because they didn't figure out the time zone properly.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 24, 2010)

noiseboyuk @ Tue Aug 24 said:


> JT3_Jon @ Tue Aug 24 said:
> 
> 
> > If only it had sfz or some sort of "biting attack" sustains. Cant tell you how often I wished this was in the original, and I'm sad that I cant seem to find it in Symphobia 2 either! :(
> ...



Yeah, I use these often, but not quite what I'm after. sfz is a very particular sound, where there is a hard bite on the attack and then settles into the sustain (similar to fp). These articulations are GREAT when you need to have a long duration melody line speak out over an ensemble, yet dont want to hear the whole sustain loud. I simulate this now using marcato or staccato patches with the sus patches, but of course it would be much easier if there was simply a sfz patch.


----------



## no3no4 (Aug 25, 2010)

waut for its release. Hope someone could post user demos.


----------

